# Rhythm beads.....



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok so I have this idea of making rhythm beads and selling them for a profit, either taking orders on here or selling them on ebay or via my facebook page......does anyone have any suggestions, tips etc
I just want something to do that will make me some money. I tried making handbags lol but they were very unsuccessful LOL


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

How do people get the beads to stay at the shoulder? Do they tie them into the mane or what?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

From what I have seen you attach an aligator clip at the top of it that you can clip into their mane or onto their breastplate or something.......


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks. that sounds definitely do-able!


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

What's a rhythm bead? xD So many new things on this Forum that I have no idea what they are.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL my un-horsey cousin thought it was something kinky LOL but rhythm beads is basically a necklace for horses that are made to suit the personality of the horse and the rhythm bit had to do with the bells which obviously jingle and are alledgedly soothing to the horse. Havent actually used them but I am thinking about making them.....


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

I see. Got any photos? I might try makin one too! Do people just use them to sooth, or to look cool as well?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

uh i havent made any yet but the idea is as a soothing thing for horseies


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

heres a few pics for you benny.I wouldnt mind one myself for Tess


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you! I think the ones around the neck are a bit.. Like those little girls who love barbie and ponies. xD I like the one in it's mane though! I might look into making some black ones. Thanks! I'll let ya know how it goes. Since I guess someone'll be wondering. But I'm not sellin 'em. xD


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well to both of you if you give me an idea of colours I can make them for you and we can perhaps come to an agreement


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd have to make my own, I don't have the money to pay for one made, sorry. But I wouldn't sell them or anything.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I bought one about 3yrs ago. Never really used it other than it looked nice. I really don't know how it works anyway. What do you do with it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I bought some and haven't even taken them out of the bag. I should take them out and take some pictures of the girls with them on.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hahaha lol.....thats ok Benny, I thought I would offer. Besides Im mostly thinking of doing it on ebay where its secured through paypal etc. Not until I finish making this stupid paper garden for my boss though.....


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've heard of people using them to keep their horse in an even gait. Just like riding to a beat, the horse and rider keep on the same rhythm.


----------

